# Ford 850 Freeze Plugs



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally started putting engine back together and took a good look at the freeze plugs. The one on the rear of the engine was in pretty bad shape so I decided to replace all of them access was easy with engine on the stand. Trying to measure a badly rusted freeze plug while it is still in the engine is mostly a guess job but it looked to be a standard 2" plug. Found some brass Sealed Power plugs PN 381-7066. Prefer brass since it doesn't rust. Pulled the rear plug and it measured (remember it is badly rusted and hard to measure) 2.065". The new plugs measure 2.025". Guess what - the new plugs will fall through the hole!!!

Does anyone know where I can get the correct size freeze plugs for this engine?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Napa can get them for you,pretty reasonably .


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

*Update*

My NAPA store couldn't come up with anything. Their computer lookup didn't list 
'tractor", "Ford 850" or "172CI Ford". Also think there was little interest in spending much time for a $15 sale.

I finally located a PN on the New Holland web site, #7HA6266A and sure enough, the OD was spec'd at 2.069/074, just what I measured for the old one. They are steel, not brass but the old ones lasted 60 yrs. By the time they need replacing again it will be someone else's problem. Found them on ebay for $4.95 ea.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got them !
I think that's a big problem with the computerized systems,now.
Unless you type in EXACTLY what you need,you won't find it.
AutoZone/NAPA,etc. used to have an "Agricultural Equipment" listing,but now,they don't.


----------

